# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Συντηρηση παλαιου ραδιοφωνου Nordmende

## Phatt

Πριν 2 βδομαδες ειχα παραγγειλει απο το νετ ενα ραδιοφωνο αντικα για να ασχοληθω να το συντηρησω.Ξεκιναω ενα θεμα λοιπον για να σας δειχνω την προοδο μου αλλα και να δεχθω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας.

Ο Γερμανος αποδειχθηκε τετραποδο ζωο, με αποτελεσμα μετα απο περιπου 10 φορες που του ειπα να το πακεταρει σωστα και να γραψει στο κουτι "FRAGILE", να το εχει βαλει απλα σε ενα χαρτοκουτο χωρις καμια προστασια.Αποτελεσμα, μετα απο χτυπημα απ'οτι καταλαβα, να εχει στραβωσει ελαφρως το σασι, να εχει φυγει η ραγα της μιας βελονας, ενα νημα απο τις τροχαλιες του και το χειροτερο απ'ολα, εχει σπασει ο γυαλινος πινακας με τις ενδειξεις...Τελοσπαντων επειδη το πηρα σε εξεφτελιστικη τιμη, 22ε περιπου, δεν βρισκω λογο να το γυρισω πισω...

Το ραδιοφωνο ειναι παγκοσμιου ληψεως οπως τα περισσοτερα της εποχης του μαρκας Nordmende μοντελο Othello 55  το συγκεκριμενο εχει και καποια παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα απο οσα εχω δει εγω.Βελονες για συντονισμο εχει τεσσερις, θα βγαλω φωτο τον υαλοπινακα μολις τον κολλησω για να βγαλουμε καποια ακρη για το τι ειναι ποια, καθοτι ειμαι ασχετος με τα RF γενικα.Επιπροσθετα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι η ρυθμιση των πριμων και η ρυθμιση των μπασων απο ξεχωριστα ποντεσιομετρα.Σαν πρωτη κινηση γυρισα τον μετασχιματιστη στα 240V απο 220V που ηταν και αναψα το ραδιοφωνο.Επιασα με θορυβο καποιους σταθμους στην μπαντα UKW που εαν δεν λανθανω ειναι τα σημερινα μας FM.Η λαμπα για τον συντονισμο, το γνωστο μας "ματακι" δεν πρασινισε καθολου αν και αναβουν τα νηματα της.Απ'οτι θα δειτε μεσα εχει 3 μεγαφωνα και 1 tweeter.Ξεκολλησα τα μεγαφωνα για να αφαιρεσω το σασι και να ξεκινησω το καθαρισμα.Θελω να τα λυσω ολα φυλλο και φτερο και να τα καθαρισω καθως και να αλλαξωτα προβληματικα εξαρτηματα.Φοβαμαι ομως οτι το σασι ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο για το επιπεδο μου, θελω να ειστε κοντα μου :Blushing:  Το ευτυχημα ειναι οτι ειχε μεσα και το πληρες σχεδιο, που σιγουρα θα βοηθησει.Οι λαμπες που χρησιμοποιει ειναι οι EC92, ECH81, EF85, EABC80, EL84 και EM34 η 35.Εαν καποιος θελει φωτο με μεγαλυτερη λεπτομερεια απο το σχεδιο η οτιδηποτε μου λετε και την βγαζω.

----------


## klik

Απ'ότι βλέπω δεν είναι απο τις φτηνές κατασκευές για την "φτωχή" μεταπολεμική Ευρώπη που κάναν οικονομία στους μετασχηματιστές και βάζαν μέχρι και τα νήματα σε σειρά.
Καλή συνέχεια και ... καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολύ ωραίο ραδιόφωνο αλλά, δυστυχώς, η σπασμένη κλίμακα είναι μεγάλη ζημιά. Μήπως ήταν ήδη σπασμένη στη Γερμανία και απλώς ο Γερμανός πωλητής αδιαφόρησε πλήρως για τη συσκευασία γνωρίζοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι υπάρχει ζημιά; καλή επιτυχία στο έργο σου!

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη κατα την αγορα το ραδιοφωνο ηταν ακεραιο, το γνωριζω γιατι ειδα φωτογραφιες του συγκεκριμενου πριν το αγορασω.Ασε που ολα τα κομματια του γυαλιου ηταν μεσα στην συσκευασια.Σημερα κολλησα το γυαλι και μπορω να πω οτι εκανα καλη δουλεια, τα εφερα στο 97% της ευθειας, αλλα τα ψηγματα που λειπουν μας χαλανε λιγο την αισθητικη.Θα σηκωσω φωτο με το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## classic

Aφου σου ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια θα σε υπενθυμισω οτι σε αυτα τα restoring δεν πρεπει να βιαζεσαι. Θα κανεις σιγα σιγα οτι μπορεις καλυτερα. Εδω δεν μετραει μονο η λειτουργικοτητα αλλα και η αψογη εξωτερικη εμφανιση. Εαν το περιβλημα δεν ειναι σε πολυ χαλια κατασταση μην το βαψεις. Ξερεις το γνησιο εχει την αιγλη του. Πριν το δεσεις και αφου αλλαξεις σχοινακι στο μεταβλητο μην παραλειψεις να το περασεις με ενα ελαφρυ στρωμα κεριου για να διατηρηθει στο χρονο.

----------


## fuzz

μπορεις να μας δωσεις τον πωλητη??

----------


## Phatt

Φιλε Fuzz ο πωλητης ειναι ο Arthur4711 στο ebay.de.Απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν ασχολειται με ραδιοφωνα αλλα γενικα με παλια αντικειμενα, μαλλον καθαριζει σπιτια απο σαβουρα και τα πουλαει στο νετ.Πιστευω εαν ηταν ανθρωπος που ηξερε τι ειχε στα χερια το θα το αγοραζα κατα πολυ ακριβοτερα.

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και τις συμβουλες.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι λιγο να το κανω τελειως βιδες γιατι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα θυμαμαι να το ξαναδεσω οπως ηταν.Θα το προσπαθησω τραβωντας πολλες φωτογραφιες με την ψηφιακη και κρατωντας αρχειο ουτως ωστε να εχω οδηγο στη συναρμολογηση.Δεν βιαζομαι καθολου ειναι η αληθεια, η δουλεια θα γινει αψογη, και απο ενα ριμαδιασμενο κομματι ξυλο θα γινει κοσμημα για το σαλονι μου, εχει ολα τα φοντα.Το κουτι του ειναι ξυλο με καπλαμα(παφυλα) και δυστηχως το λουστρο του εχει σκασει σε πολλα σημεια.Ευτυχως ολες οι μπρουντζινες λεπτομεριες αφαιρουνται και θα γυαλιστουν και θα περαστουν με βερνικι για να μην θαμπωσουν.Το κουτι αφου παρω την γνωμη φιλου ξυλουργου θα το τριψω με ντουκοχαρτο και θα του το δωσω να το λουστραρει.Το ηχοπανο απο μπροστα ειναι σε ενα τελαρο μονο του και αφαιρειται μονοκοματο μαζι με το τελαρο.Σκεφτομαι να το καθαρισω με ατμοκαθαριστη γιατι δεν γνωριζω κατα ποσο μπορει να αντεξει τριψιμο και απορρυπαντικα.Οι λαμπες με την σειρα τους οσες μπορεσω να τις βρω θα τις αγορασω καινουριες.Εαν καταφερει ο φιλος ο badsak να διορθωσει το λυχνιομετρο του θα τις παω απο κει για μετρημα.Με δυσκολευει λιγο που τα νηματα για τις βελονες συντονισμου ειναι πολλα και θα με μπερδεψουν...Γιωργο υποστηριζεις οτι θα πρεπει να τα αλλαξω.Που θα βρω;Επισης ορισμενα ειναι μεταλλικα, σαν ψιλη ντιζα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι φαινονται πολυ γερα παρα την ηλικια τους.Ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι οι πληροφοριες που γραφει το σχεδιο ειναι στα γερμανικα....Βιασυνη δεν υπαρχει καθολου, ας μου παρει μηνες...Επειδη ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα και καταπως φαινεται δεν ειναι και οτι πιο απλο θα μπορουσα να πιασω στα χερια μου βοηθεια απο εμπειρα ατομα ειναι πολυτιμη...Σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον παιδια μολις εβγαλα φωτο απο την κλιμακα που ειχε σπασει.Χωρις να θελω να το παινευτω, νομιζω οτι εκανα οτι ηταν ανθρωπινως δυνατον με τα μεσα που ειχα.Η κολληση εγινε με εποξικη κολλα δυο συστατικων.Δειτε τις φωτογραφιες.





Επισης θα ηθελα λιγο να μου εξηγησετε τι γινεται οσον αφορα τις μπαντες και τις ληψεις που εχει το ραδιοφωνο.
Η πρωτη κλιμακα πιανει απο τα 150ΚHz εως τα 300KHz και ειναι αυτη που εχει και τις πολεις ονομαστικα.
Η ακριβως επομενη ξεκινα απο τα 550KHz εως τα 1600KHz και εχει και αυτη πολεις.
Η επομενη ειναι απο τα 6MHz εως τα 10.5ΜΗz και αντι για πολεις εχει καναλια πια.
Η τελευταια ειναι απο τα 87MHz εως τα 108ΜΗz και ειναι τα FM που τα γνωριζω.
Η αριστερη, ειναι παλι απο τα 550KHz εως τα 1600KHz.Δεν εχει καναλια η πολεις οπως φαινεται, μονο τις συχνοτητες.Εχει την σημειωση "Ortssender-Abstimmung".Για ποιο λογο να εχει 2 ιδιους δεκτες σε διαφορετικες βελονες/κλιμακες;
Η δεξια κλιμακα δεν αναφερει συχνοτητες παρα μονο ειναι αριθμημενη απο το 1-10 και εχει την υποσημειωση "Peilantennen-Einstellung"
Οι βελονες ειναι συνολικα τεσσερις.
Καθε βοηθεια να καταλαβω το ολο συστημα θα εκτιμηθει.

Επισης, εαν λυσω τα νηματα απο τις τροχαλιες και τους μεταβλητους, πως θα μπορεσω να τους ρυθμισω στην σωστη θεση;Δηλαδη να σιγουρευτω οτι η ενδειξη ανταποκρινεται πραγματι στην συχνοτητα;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Xarry

Τελειο το κανες! Ας φαινεται και λιγο σπασιμο δεν πειραζει να φαινεται κιολας οτι περασε απ τα χερια μερακλη! Ερωτηση: εχει τζαμακι πανω απ το καφε που γραφει τις μπαντες και τα λοιπα η ενα υλικο ειναι;

----------


## Phatt

Ενα υλικο ειναι Χαρη, ασε με λαχταρισε αυτο.Πανω στο γυαλι ειναι περασμενη χρυση μπογια για τα γραμματα και τα σχεδια, απο πανω καπακι ειναι περασμενο ενα στρωμα καφε μπογιας για το φοντο και απο πανω ξανα ενα στρωμα χρυσης μπογιας για να μην ειναι περατο απο το φως της λαμπας για τις ενδειξεις.Δε ξερω αν ειναι απο τα χρονια η οχι, αλλα η μπογια ξυνοταν με το παραμικρο και αυτο ηταν επιπροσθετο προβλημα.Μου αρεσε η αποψη σου οτι θα φαινεται πιο παλαιμαχο ετσι!Τωρα το απογεματακι εκατσα λιγο και εβγαλα τα νηματα απο τις τροχαλιες αφου εβγαλα πρωτα αρκετες φωτο και μελετησα το σχεδιο που εχει για τις τροχαλιες...Προχωραμε καλα.Απο αυριο με βλεπω να αρχιζω τις ερωτησεις οσον αφορα τις αλλαγες που πρεπει να κανω στα υλικα.

----------


## Xarry

Στην φωτο μου φανηκε σαν να εχει γυαλι πανω απο το καφε. Αν ηταν ετσι θα αλλαζες το γυαλι και θα καθαριζες αλλα τωρα με ολες αυτες τις στρωσεις που λες πολυ φιλοσοφια το θεμα. Χαρας το κουραγιο και την υπομονη σου.

----------


## Phatt

Χαρη μου να Χαρεις αυτη ειναι η Χαρα στην αναπαλαιωση! Να δινεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις για να το φερεις σε τελεια κατασταση.Βεβαια το θεμα ειναι οτι ελαχιστοι ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβουν την δουλεια που πατησες για να ερθει αυτο το αποτελεσμα...
Κανεις να μας απαντησει στις αποριες για τις συχνοτητες;Επισης ποσους μεταβλητους πυκνωτες εχει συνηθως ενα τετοιο ραδιοφωνο;Αυτο εδω εχει τρεις...

----------


## Antonis12

Καταρχάς χαλάρωσε δέν είναι καί τόσο δύσκολο νά τό φτιάξεις μιάς καί τό ράδιο είναι σέ καλή κατάσταση.Λοιπόν οι μπάντες είναι τέσσερις,αρχίζοντας από κάτω εφ -εμ βραχέα,μεσσαία καί μακρά.Τά κανάλια αναφέρονται στά εφ- εμ,καί μετά οι πόλεις στήν κάθε μία μπάντα δηλαδή στό κάθε κουτάκι έπερπε νά πέφτει ο συγκεκριμένος σταθμός.Βγάλε πολλές φωτό γιά νά ξέρεις πού πάει τό κάθε καλώδιο σέ περίπτωση πού κοπεί κάτι .Βάφεις τό κουτί , καθαρίζεις τό σασί καί αλλάζεις ότι είναι ελλατωματικό,συνήθως τούς πυκνωτές,κυρίως τούς ηλεκτρολιτικούς αλλά αυτό ίσως καί νά μήν είναι αναγκαίο.Στό σχέδιο σού δείχνει αναλυτικά τό τύλιγμα τού νήματος καί τή φορά του.Από ότι βλέπω δέν έχει κοπεί κάτι οπότε άν δέν είναι φθαρμένο τό σκοινί ή δέν έχει μπόσικα μήν τό πειράζεις.Τώρα γιά τήν βελόνα άν δέν έχεις rf γεννήτρια όταν είναι ανοικτός ο μεταβλητός δηλαδή τό ένα φύλλο έξω από τό άλλο η βελόνα είναι στό άνω μέρος τής μπάντας, π.χ στά μεσσαία 1600 κηζ.Οι λάμπες δέν είναι απαραίτητο νά είναι πεσμένες,μού έχει τύχει νά δουλεύουν καλά γιά πολλά χρόνια.Από ότι είπες δουλεύει άρα πάμε μόνο γιά αναπαλαίωση.Ελπίζω νά βοήθησα.

----------


## Antonis12

Τώρα είδα ότι αναφέρεσαι καί στό υλικό τού γυαλιού.Αυτό είναι μεταξοτυπία.Μήν τό τρίψεις από πίσω μέ νερό ή άζαξ,γιατι θά σβήσουν όλα .Μέ ένα μαλακό πανί μόνο ελαφριά νά φύγει η σκόνη.Από μπροστά μπορείς άφοβα νά τό καθαρίσεις.Ισως κάποια στιγμή βρείς στό e-bay μιά καλή κλίμακα καί τήν αλλάξεις.

----------


## classic

Παναγιωτη δεν σε προλαβα.
Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το σχοινακι ηταν χαλασμενο γιαυτο μιλησα για αντικατασταση. Τελος παντων αφου το εβγαλες μην παραλειψεις το κερωμα. Οπως ειπε και ο Αντωνης οι λαμπες δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να αλλαχτουν εφοσον δουλευουν. Ενταξει εαν βρεις καμια για εφεδρικη δεν πειραζει. Το τζαμι καλο το εκανες αλλα φαινεται. Ξερεις το τζαμι ειναι το μισο ραδιοφωνο!!!. Εχε το νου σου για κανενα σκοτωμενο ραδιοφωνο στο εβαυ. Εαν βρεις και κοστιζει πολλα η μεταφορα πες του εαν μπορει να βγαλει μονο το τζαμι και να στο στειλει. Το εχω κανει πολλες φορες με φερριτες ραδιοφωνων για να γλυτωσω τα μεταφορικα. Οσον αφορα ους μεταβλητους εγω ειδα μονο ενα διπλο. Αυτος λογικα καλυπτει τις 3 μπαντες των μακρων μεσαιων και βραχεων. Για τα FM πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλος.
Αντε να το δουμε και τελειωμενο.
Αληθεια... το δοκιμασες εαν παιζει????

----------


## Phatt

Να ειστε καλα παιδια που με βοηθατε :Biggrin:  
Αντωνη ψιλοχαθηκα φιλε γιατι οταν πιανεις κατι πρωτη φορα καταλαβαινεις οτι τρομαζεις στην αρχη τουλαχιστο.Επισης, στις μπαντες που μου εξηγησες, απ'οτι καταλαβαινω μιλας για τις οριζοντιες ενδειξεις μονο, δηλαδη τις μπαντες L M K UKW.Για τις αλλες 2 ενδειξεις αριστερα και δεξια εχεις καμια ιδεα;

Γιωργο το τζαμι φαινεται οντως, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν νομιζω να βρω καμια ευκολα, τελοσπαντων θα εχω τον νου μου.Εκει στην τρυπα κοντα δεν εχει προβλημα γιατι το κουμπι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και καλυπτει, το αλλο θα το υποστω μεχρι νεωτερας.Το ραδιοφωνο παιζει, αλλα στα χαμενα, το δοκιμασα μονο στα FM και με το ζορι επιασε κατι.

Τους ηλεκτρολυτικους θα τους αλλαξω ολους σιγουρα.Θελω ομως να μου πειτε εαν απο κανεναν περναει σημα audio για να τον παρω καλης ποιοτητας.Θα μετρησω μια-μια και τις αντιστασεις για φευγατες τιμες.Επισης απ'οτι ειδα εχει μεσα και υλικα που δεν τα αναγνωριζω.Θα σηκωσω φωτο στην πορεια να με βοηθατε.

EDIT: Η ενδειξη στα δεξια πρεπει να ειναι κατι σαν fine tuning, γιατι η ρυθμιση αυτη περιστρεφει μια μικρη οριζοντια κεραια που φαινεται στις φωτο, ειναι ενα οριζοντιο κομματι φερριτη με ενα πηνιο στην καθε ακρη του.Μαλλον οταν το εβαζες στην σωστη συχνοτητα, κατοπιν εστριβες αυτο και επιανε τα μεγιστα...Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Η δεξιά βαλόνα είναι για να σου δίχνει πως είναι στραμένη η κεραία (φερήτης) και η αριστερή για μικροσυντονισμό.

----------


## classic

Καλο ειναι να αλλαχτουν τουλαχιστον οι 3 ηλεκτρολυτικοι της τροφοδοσιας (στο σχεδιο στην δεξια κατω πλευρα, λιγο πανω απο τον Μ/Σ). Πριν ασχοληθεις με ευθυγραμιση και συντονισμο θα ελεγξεις πρωτα τις λαμπες καθως και τις τροφοδοσιες τους σε πλεγματα και ανοδο. Επισης θα ελεγξεις τις αντιστασεις στην καθοδο για διακοπη συνεχειας. Ο δεκτης δεν δειχνει να εχει σκαλιστει οποτε πιστευω πως δεν θα χρειαστει συντονισμα.

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο καθε ηλεκτρολυτικος θα αλλαχθει και ειμαι στο ψαξιμο για λαμπες.Εαν τις βρω ολες σε καλη τιμη θα τις παρω.Να εισαι καλα.

Λαμπρο, ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.Πες μου σε παρακαλω που ακριβως βοηθαει το στριψιμο τις κεραιας και τι ακριβως ειναι ο μικροσυντονισμος;

----------


## xazopartalos

Καλη συνεχεια Παναγιωτη και ελπιζω μιας και εχεις και εσυ μερακι να το κανεις μια πολλη καλη συντηρηση...
Καλη επιτυχία!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fuzz

βαλε εξωτερικη κεραια για τα FM ενα κομματι καλωδιο γυρω στο 1 μετρο για αρχη και για τα Μεσαια-Βραχεα (ΑΜ-SW) θελει καμμια 10/ρια μετρα εκει θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα γιατι θα πιασει πολλους σταθμους
ο φεριτης βοηθαει στη ληψη του σταθμου
και τον περιστρεφεις μεχρι να εχεις τη μεγιστη αποδοση (στα ΑΜ η MW η ονομασια ειναι η ιδια)
στα Μακρα (LW) δυσκολα θα ακουσεις σταθμο,μην απογοητευτεις και νομιζεις οτι εχει βλαβη το ραδιοφωνο

Η πρωτη κλιμακα  150ΚHz εως τα 300KHz LW τα μακρά LW
Η  επομενη  550KHz εως τα 1600KHz ΑΜ-ΜW η μεσαία (εδω θα ακουσεις πολλους σταθμους προς το 1600 εχει τους "ραδιοπειρατες".
απο τα 6MHz εως τα 10.5ΜΗz SW h βραχέα - εδω θα πιασεις μακρινους σταθμους περισοτερους το βραδυ μολις πεσει ο ηλιος 
απο τα 87MHz εως τα 108ΜΗz ειναι τα FM

----------


## angel_grig

Παναγιωτη για το σπασμενο τζαμι μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο (που το εχω διαβασει βεβαια-δεν το εχω κανει ο ιδιος).Μπορεις να σκαναρεις το τζαμι και -αφου διορθωσεις τις ατελειες με Paintshop η Photoshop- να το τυπωσεις με  laser εκτυπωτη σε ειδικες πλαστικες διαφανειες (αυτες που χρησιμοποιουσαν στα overhead projectors).Mετα βαζεις μπροστα ενα τζαμι και εισαι ετοιμος.Αν δεν μπορεις εσυ μπορεις να πας σε καποιο μαγαζι Desktop publishing που λογικα θα μπορουν να το κανουν.Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Phatt

Γρηγορη πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου και με καλες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας και αισθητικης.Θα το κρατησω ομως ως εχει αν και σπασμενο γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλα να εχω το γνησιο στα χερια μου και να βαλω κατι αλλο...Για οσους με καταλαβαινουν...

----------


## angel_grig

Φυσικα και σε καταλαβαινω!Περιμενουμε photos oταν τελειωσεις!

----------


## Phatt

Το να τελειωσω ειναι κατι που θα αργησει, γιατι αφ'ενος προχωρω αργα, πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αγορασω και υλικα, εχουμε δουλεια.Φωτο θα αναρτιουνται και κατα την προοδο.

Στο θεμα μας! Αυτο το ποντεσιομετρο πως το καθαριζουμε;Μπορουμε να ριξουμε καποιο συγκεκριμενο spray αφοβα;Στην δευτερη φωτο φαινεται η επαφη που ειναι ενα καρφι εφαπτομενο πανω σε μια μαυρη επιφανεια(καρβουνακι/γραφιτης; )

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη ο γραφιτης εχει τα χαλια του αλλαξε ποντασιομετρο.

----------


## Phatt

Θανο σου υποσχομαι οτι θα το ψαξω, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα καταφερω να βρω γιατι αυτο το ποντεσιομετρο ειναι ο εξωτερικος αξονας του ομοαξονικου κουμπιου και δεν ξερω αν θα με βολεψει και το μηκος.Ειδωμεν...

----------


## weather1967

Ενα πολύ καλό θέμα άνοιξε ο φίλος Παναγιώτης και τού εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.
Σκέφτηκα οτι ίσως κάποια στιγμή και άλλοι φίλοι να κάνουν αναπαλαιώσεις ραδιοφώνων ,και για να μήν ψάχνουν ,οι ανοίγουν νέο θέμα, ίσως αν συμφωνούν καί οι admins να γινόταν sticky αυτό τό post τού Παναγιώτη,πού θα συμβάλει και θά βοηθήση μελλοντικούς φιλους,
με θέμα αναπαλαιώσεις παλαιών ραδιοφώνων .
Οσο για το ποτενσιόμετρο να συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Θάνο η κατάσταση τού γραφίτη ,δέν φαίνεται καί ότι καλύτερο ,και καλό ειναι να αντικατασταθή.

----------


## electron00b

σχετικα με το ραγισμενο πανελ μπορεις να κανεις τα εξης
βγαλε μια καθαρη κ "ευθεια" φωτογραφια τύπωσε το σε πραγματικες διαστασεις κ κολλα το σε ενα κομματι γυαλι ιδιων διαστασεων με το προτοπτυπο, ενας "τζαμας" θα μπορεσει να σου κανει τις τρυπες για τους ρυθμιστες
το αποτελεσμα θα κριθει απο τη ποιοτητα της φωτο που θα τραβηξεις.

η αλλη επιλογη ειναι με μια ρητικη -εποξικη ή πολυεστερικη- ή ακομα κ αλτακολ ενω εχεις ευθηγραμισει ολα τα κομματια να το περασεις μια ψιλη στρωση στις ρωγμες ωστε να κολλησουν μεταξυ τους κ να αποφυγεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια
μετα με ενα ψιλο ντουκοχαρτο θα σβησεις οποια ατελεια..

οπως κ να εχει καλη συνεχεια στην αναπαλαιωση!!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## cosecon

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που σκέφτηκα στέκει, αλλά τoν τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω διαφημίσεις για επιτόπου επισκευή παρ-μπριζ αυτοκινήτου με ειδική διαφανή ρητίνη. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν, ούτε τι τιμή θα ζητήσουν. Γιατί δεν παίρνεις την πρόσοψη να πας να την δούνε μια βόλτα. Έτσι θα είναι original και λογικά αν μπορούνε θα είναι και ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα. Αν έχει κάποιος γνώσεις ή εμπειρία από αυτή την μέθοδο ας μας πει. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## weather1967

Κώστα η εταιρια που κανει διορθώσεις σέ παρ-μπριζ ,απλα με την ειδικη διαφανη ρητινη κλεινει τους αρμούς του ραισματος ,για να μην μεγαλώσουν,δεν κολλαει σπασμενα τζάμια απο οσο ξέρω.

----------


## Phatt

Γεια χαρα και παλι.Κανα 2 μερες που δεν εγραψα, ασχοληθηκα με το ραδιοφωνο.Καθαριστηκε αρκετα καλα παντου και μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος να περασω στο κομματι της αλλαγης των υλικων.

Πριν συνεχισω να πω οτι με το τζαμι δεν θα ασχοληθω αλλο, οτι εγινε εγινε, οποτε ας επικεντρωθουμε αλλου! :Wink: 

Για να καταφερω να ασχοληθω με τα υλικα, πρεπει πρωτα να τα αναγνωρισω.Δυστηχως δεν ειμαι σε θεση να αναγνωρισω πολλα απο τα παλια υλικα.Στις φωτο που θα σηκωνω θα εχω σε καθε μια ενα σχολιο απο πανω για να ενημερωνω.

Εδω βλεπουμε 2 απο τους τρεις μεταβλητους πυκνωτες που εχει το ραδιοφωνο, ο ενας ειναι και διπλος.



Εδω βλεπουμε και τους τρεις ξαναμονταρισμενους στο σασι μετα τον καθαρισμο τους.



Λοιπον ξεκιναμε με τα υλικα.Επιβεβαιωστε εαν αυτος ο πυκνωτης ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικος.



Αυτος εδω ο πυκνωτης τι ειναι;Επισης τα αλλα γυρω γυρω σαν πηνια που υπαρχουν τι ειναι ακριβως;



Αυτο εδω το καφε ειναι και αυτο πυκνωτης;Τις παλιες τις αντιστασεις πως καταλαβαινω στα ποσα W ειναι για να βαλω τις αντιστοιχες οπου χρειαζονται αλλαγη;




Και αυτο εδω πυκνωτης ειναι;Εαν ναι με ποιο σημερινο ειδος ισουται;Τις τιμες πως τις διαβαζω;



Αυτος παλι τι ειναι;Πως διαβαζονται οι τιμες του;



Και τελευταιο για την ωρα αυτο εδω το ειδος...

----------


## fuzz

ηλεκτρολυτικος 100 μF - volt δεν βλεπω



Αυτος εδω ο πυκνωτης τι ειναι; (0,25 μF απο κατω λεει ποσο αντεχει σε συνεχες και εναλασομμενο ρευμα - τα συμβολα τα ξερεις?)Επισης τα αλλα γυρω γυρω σαν πηνια που υπαρχουν τι ειναι ακριβως;πηνια για διαφορετικες συχνοτητες



Και αυτο εδω πυκνωτης ειναι;Εαν ναι με ποιο σημερινο ειδος ισουται;Τις τιμες πως τις διαβαζω;πρεπει να ειναι 5000pF/125V



Αυτος παλι τι ειναι;Πως διαβαζονται οι τιμες του;10000 pF (0,01 μF)/500 ac-1500dc



Και τελευταιο για την ωρα αυτο εδω το ειδος...πυκνωτες 5000 pF/125V

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα ευχαριστω φιλε.Για τους πυκνωτες πιο πολυ δεν με ενδιεφεραν οι τιμες τις οποιες γνωριζω να διαβασω, αν και το θεμα με το συνεχες/εναλλασομενο φανηκε χρησιμο, αλλα το ειδος τους.Θελω να πω, σιγουρα θα αλλαξω ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους.Εκτος ομως απο αυτους, θα χρειαστει κανεις αλλος αλλαγμα;Υπ'οψιν οτι δεν εχω οργανο που να μετραει πυκνωτες...

----------


## fuzz

να ρωτησω αν το ραδιοφωνο λειτουργει?(δεν το ειδα καπου γραμμενο)
οι πυκνωτες εχουν ενα διηλεκτρικο αναμεσα στο χαρτι το οποιο με τα χρονια θα εχει στεγνωσει (φανταζομαι)
ας μας πει καποιος πιο εμπειρος
αν αλλαξεις τους απλους (τους ηλεκτρολυτικους θα ελεγα να τους αλλαξεις)
θα χασει πολυ σε "παλαιοτητα" το ραδιοφωνο σου 
θα αλλαξει "χρωμα" απο κατω
δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εισαι διατεθειμενος να βλεπεις ενα "συγχρονο"ραδιοφωνο κοιταζωντας το σασσι

θα ελεγα αν λειτουργει (ας χανει μερικους χιλιοκυκλους) να τους αφησεις οπως ειναι

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα το ραδιοφωνο το εβαλα στην μπριζα και δουλεψε, με καποιο ζορι επιασε καλουτσικα και εναν σταθμο στα FM, στις αλλες μπαντες δε δοκιμασα.Τους ηλεκτρολυτικους θα τους αλλαξω σιγουρα και οποια αντισταση ειναι τραγικα φευγατη.Πχ μετρησα μια με ονομαστικη τιμη 500ΚΩ και με το ζορι μου εδωσε 260ΚΩ.Τα αλλα υλικα ας μεινουν.

Εχεις δικιο, θελω να κρατησω το ραδιοφωνο οσο ποιο "παλιο" γινεται, αλλα να δουλευει κιολας οσο γινεται σωστα, καπου να βρουμε την χρυση τομη.Στην παρουσα φαση εχω 2 προβληματα.Αφ'ενος να καταλαβω εαν και οι καφε πυκνωτες ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικοι, και πως καταλαβαινω τα W στις παλιες αντιστασεις...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο πυκνωτής που γράφει Elyt είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Οι καφέ και μαύροι είναι χάρτου και σίγουρα θα δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα. Οι πυκνωτές από διαφανές φύλλο είναι συνήθως πολυστερίνης και σπανίως παρουσιάζουν βλάβες. Οι σωληνοειδείς πυκνωτές συνήθως είναι κεραμικοί και δεν χαλάνε εύκολα, μέτρησέ τους όμως με καπασιτόμετρο, αν έχεις. Οι συνηθισμένες αντιστάσεις είναι 0,5W και οι πιο μεγάλες συνήθως 2-5W. Μια μέτρηση με το πολύμετρο έχοντας αποκολλήσει το ένα άκρο τους θα σου δείξει αν θέλουν άλλαγμα.

----------


## Phatt

Οποτε Δημητρη και αυτοι οι πυκνωτες θα θελουν αλλαγμα.Τετοιου τυπου υπαρχουν ακομη η θα πρεπει να τους ψαξω καπως αλλιως;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όπου έχει χάρτου βάλε ΜΚΤ στα 400-630 βολτ, όσο για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, οι περισσότεροι σήμερα είναι radial (με τους ακροδέκτες από τη μια μεριά) οπότε με λύγισμα των ακροδεκτών θα ταιριάξουν. Τους κεραμικούς, αν δεν σου δώσουν λάθος μέτρηση, μην τους αλλάξεις. Μεγάλη προσοχή στα πηνία μήπως κοπεί κάποιο συρματάκι.

----------


## Thanos10

Και προσοχη μην πειραξεις τις βιδες φεριτη που εχουν τα πηνια γιατι μετα αστα καλυτερα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις τις αντικαταστάσεις των εξαρτημάτων, το ραδιόφωνο θα χρειαστεί ευθυγράμμιση (ρυθμίσεις) στα στάδια IF και RF. Θα χρειαστείς το manual, γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο ή πολύμετρο και ειδικά μονωτικά συντονιστικά κατσαβίδια. Εδώ σε θέλω... Αν δεν έχεις ξανακάνει, πρέπει να το αναλάβει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.

----------


## Thanos10

Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι αρκετα δυσκολες και θελουν γνωσεις.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αν τις κάνεις σωστά, ο δέκτης έρχεται στις προδιαγραφές του. Αν δεν γνωρίζεις, καλύτερα να μην κάνεις τίποτε. Αν το ραδιόφωνο είναι κλασικό ευρωπαϊκό όπως αυτό εδώ, οι ρυθμίσεις του έχουν μια λογική σειρά που περιγράφεται στα παλιά βιβλία ραδιοτεχνίας. Αν όμως είναι κάποιο που έχει bandspread όπως ένα παλιό RCA του παππού μου, τότε χρειάζεται το manual. Αν δεν το είχα βρει από τη σελίδα  www.nostalgiaair.org  δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το ευθυγραμμίσω. Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να το παρουσιάσω.

----------


## jan41

> Αν τις κάνεις σωστά, ο δέκτης έρχεται στις προδιαγραφές του. Αν δεν γνωρίζεις, καλύτερα να μην κάνεις τίποτε. Αν το ραδιόφωνο είναι κλασικό ευρωπαϊκό όπως αυτό εδώ, οι ρυθμίσεις του έχουν μια λογική σειρά που περιγράφεται στα παλιά βιβλία ραδιοτεχνίας. Αν όμως είναι κάποιο που έχει bandspread όπως ένα παλιό RCA του παππού μου, τότε χρειάζεται το manual. Αν δεν το είχα βρει από τη σελίδα  www.nostalgiaair.org  δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το ευθυγραμμίσω. Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να το παρουσιάσω.


Να το παρουσιάσεις Δημήτριε..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Phatt

Απο ρυθμισεις και καλιμπραρισματα δεν εχω χαμπαρι οποτε θα το αφησω ως εχει εκτος και αν θελει κανενας να ερθει να τον κερασω καφε και να το ρεγουλαρουμε χαχα.Θα αλλαξω τα εξαρτηματα και μεχρι εκει.Οσον αφορα την προσοχη, σαν τα ματια μου τα προσεχω μην κανω καμια γκαφα και δεν συμμαζευεται...Δε φτανει που ειναι ευαισθητα σαν υλικα, εχει περασει και τοσος καιρος απο πανω τους και σιγουρα μειωθηκε και η μηχανικη αντοχη των υλικων...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παναγιώτη άμα βάλεις τα εισιτήρια του καραβιού, παίρνω το πλοίο από Πειραιά, έρχομαι στας Σέρρας, κερνάς λουκούμι ακανέ και στο ρυθμίζω, χαχαχά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη κριμα ειναι να κανεις τοσο δρομο μονο για ρυθμιση.Και γιατι καραβι, με λεωφορειο θα ερθεις πιο γρηγορα...

Συγγνωμη που το κουραζω με τους πυκνωτες, αλλα οι ασπροι στην φωτο τι ειναι; Ειναι και αυτοι κεραμικοι;

----------


## Thanos10

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην πειραξεις κανενα πηνιο και μην κανεις καμια ρυθμιση το ραδιο θα δουλεψει.
Και κατι αλλο ειδα ξαχνεις οργανο για μετρηση πηνιων στις υψηλες συχνοτητες δεν ειναι μονο να μετρησης την αυτεπαγωγη αλλα και την ποιοτητα (Q) του πηνιου.

----------


## Phatt

Θανο μην κολλας στα πηνια, εχω δηλωσει ηδη οτι δεν εχω σκοπο να τα ακουμπησω :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη δεν κολλαω στα πηνια απλα για να μην μπλεξεις στο λεω.

----------


## Phatt

Καλα κανεις βρε φιλε, αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι οτι εφ'οσον δεν εχουν πειραχτει ποτε, για ποιο λογο να αποκλινουν απο τις τιμες τους;

----------


## weather1967

Φίλε Κώστα μιά διόρθωση ,ο ηλεκτρολυτικος πυκνωτης Elyt ειναι 100 mF (μιλιφαράντ ) και οχι 100 μF (μικροφαράντ)





> ηλεκτρολυτικος 100 μF - volt δεν βλεπω

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

ΟΧΙ!!! Είναι 100μF! Μάλλον είναι ο πυκνωτής αποσύζευξης της αντίστασης πόλωσης καθόδου της EL84 (150-220Ω). Πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος, ένας πυκνωτής 100mF είναι 100.000μF και την εποχή εκείνη δεν υπήρχε τέτοια τιμή. Ο λόγος που μπορεί να χρειαστεί ρύθμιση το ραδιόφωνο είναι η αλλαγή των τιμών των υλικών λόγω γήρανσης αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει η υποδομή, μην πειράξεις τίποτε, ιδιαίτερα στο tuner FM. Τα άσπρα σωληνοειδή εξαρτήματα είναι πυκνωτές πλαστικού φύλλου και συνήθως δεν παρουσιάζουν βλάβες.Όσο για το καράβι και τα λουκούμια, χαχαχά, χιούμορ κάνω!!!

----------


## weather1967

> ΟΧΙ!!! Είναι 100μF! Μάλλον είναι ο πυκνωτής αποσύζευξης της αντίστασης πόλωσης καθόδου της EL84 (150-220Ω). Πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος, ένας πυκνωτής 100mF είναι 100.000μF και την εποχή εκείνη δεν υπήρχε τέτοια τιμή. Ο λόγος που μπορεί να χρειαστεί ρύθμιση το ραδιόφωνο είναι η αλλαγή των τιμών των υλικών λόγω γήρανσης αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει η υποδομή, μην πειράξεις τίποτε, ιδιαίτερα στο tuner FM. Τα άσπρα σωληνοειδή εξαρτήματα είναι πυκνωτές πλαστικού φύλλου και συνήθως δεν παρουσιάζουν βλάβες.Όσο για το καράβι και τα λουκούμια, χαχαχά, χιούμορ κάνω!!!


Φίλε Δημήτρη respect,απλά  είδα mF νά αναγράφει επάνω του το ανέφερα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλε Δημήτρη respect,απλά είδα mF νά αναγράφει επάνω του το ανέφερα.


Έτσι είναι, τα μικροφαράντ μπορεί επίσης σε παλιούς πυκνωτές να τα δείτε γραμμένα εκτός από mF, ως MF, uF ή και UF. Εννοείται ότι δεν προκαλείται σύγχιση, διότι αν ο πυκνωτής της φωτογραφίας  ήταν πραγματικά 100mf θα ήταν σε μέγεθος μεγαλύτερος από ολόκληρο το ραδιόφωνο! Προφανώς όλες αυτές οι αναγραφές της μονάδας χωρητικότητας, είναι προσπάθειες αποφυγής του ελληνικού χαρακτήρα "μ", ο οποίος κάλλιστα μπορεί να μην υποστηριζόταν από τα μηχανήματα εκτύπωσης των ετικετών των πυκνωτών.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Έτσι είναι, τα μικροφαράντ μπορεί επίσης σε παλιούς πυκνωτές να τα δείτε γραμμένα εκτός από mF, ως MF, uF ή και UF. Εννοείται ότι δεν προκαλείται σύγχιση, διότι αν ο πυκνωτής της φωτογραφίας  ήταν πραγματικά 100mf θα ήταν σε μέγεθος μεγαλύτερος από ολόκληρο το ραδιόφωνο! Προφανώς όλες αυτές οι αναγραφές της μονάδας χωρητικότητας, είναι προσπάθειες αποφυγής του ελληνικού χαρακτήρα "μ", ο οποίος κάλλιστα μπορεί να μην υποστηριζόταν από τα μηχανήματα εκτύπωσης των ετικετών των πυκνωτών.


Μπορεί να γραφτεί και mmF. Νομίζω το έχω δει γραμμένο και έτσι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορεί να γραφτεί και mmF. Νομίζω το έχω δει γραμμένο και έτσι.


Αυτός ο συμβολισμός που λες (μμF) χρησιμοποιούνταν παλιά, αλλά σημαίνει pF και όχι μF.

----------


## Phatt

Να κανουμε και ενα update.Συνεχισα ελεγχοντας πολλες αντιστασεις και με ευχαριστη εκπληξη διαπιστωσα οτι ολες εχουν αποδεκτες αποκλισεις απο τις τιμες τους!Συγκεκριμενα ορισμενες εχουν και αποκλιση μικροτερη του 1%.Μπραβο τους.
Απο βδομαδα, θα αρχισω να μετραω και να παραγγελνω τους πυκνωτες, μιας και αγορασα καπασιτομετρο, περιμενω να ερθει.
Μια απορια επισης, οταν μετραμε τους πυκνωτες χρειαζεται και εκει να ξεκολλισουμε το ενα ακρο τους απο το κυκλωμα, οπως και στις αντιστασεις;

----------


## FILMAN

> Να κανουμε και ενα update.Συνεχισα ελεγχοντας πολλες αντιστασεις και με ευχαριστη εκπληξη διαπιστωσα οτι ολες εχουν αποδεκτες αποκλισεις απο τις τιμες τους!Συγκεκριμενα ορισμενες εχουν και αποκλιση μικροτερη του 1%.Μπραβο τους.
> Απο βδομαδα, θα αρχισω να μετραω και να παραγγελνω τους πυκνωτες, μιας και αγορασα καπασιτομετρο, περιμενω να ερθει.
> *Μια απορια επισης, οταν μετραμε τους πυκνωτες χρειαζεται και εκει να ξεκολλισουμε το ενα ακρο τους απο το κυκλωμα, οπως και στις αντιστασεις*;


 Ναι, και μάλιστα τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς να τους συνδέσεις στο όργανο με τη σωστή πολικότητα.

----------


## Phatt

Ωραια ευχαριστω.Καλως εχωντων των πραγματων σημερα αντε το πολυ αυριο θα εχω το οργανο στα χερια μου ωστε να αρχισω τις μετρησεις για να οργανωσω μια λιστα με τα υλικα που θα πρεπει να αγορασω.

----------


## Phatt

Ακολουθωντας το θεμα του φιλου fra και καθως αρχισε να γυριζει η συζητηση προς τις κεραιες, να δειξω εδω μια φωτο με τις επιλογες που εχει το δικο μου ραδιοφωνο οσον αφορα το θεμα της ληψης.



Δωστε τα φωτα σας σε οτι βλεπετε εδω.Το Sperrkreis ειναι ενα πηνειο με μεταβλητο πυρηνα φερριτη που μεταφραζεται στα Αγγλικα ως "antiresonator circuit" και το μονο σχετικο που βρηκα ηταν ενα σχολιο στο wikipedia, δωστε και εδω λιγο φως.
"The principal of antiresonance is used in wave traps, which are  sometimes inserted in series with antennas of radio receivers to block  the flow of alternating current at the frequency of an interfering  station, while allowing other frequencies to pass"

----------


## Phatt

Κανεις δεν εχει ιδεα βρε παιδια; Yet! σφυρα εσυ καμια μεταφραση τουλαχιστο που το κατεχεις...

----------


## edgar

αν θες παντως μεταφραση του αγγλικου μπορω να σε βοηθησω
" η αρχη της αντι-αντηχησης χρησιμοποιειται στις παγιδες κυματων , οι οποιες καμια φορα συνδεονται σε σειρα με κεραιες η δεκτες ραδιοφωνου για να μπλοκαρουν την ροη του εναλλασσομενου ρευματος στη  συχνοτητα ενος παρεμβαλλομενου σταθμου , αφηνοντας τις υπολοιπες συχνοτητες να περασουν" 

ελπιζω να βοηθησα καπως. γερμανικα δεν ξερω.


α επισης , επισης καλη επιτυχια με το εγχειρημα   :Smile:

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη ευχαριστω.Αγγλικα κατεχω και γω, το προβλημα ειναι στα γερμανικα :Wink:

----------


## yet!

Λοιπον μολις ειδα το Θεμα... Διαβασε...* Stellung I UKW aussen dipol dient als Antenne f&#252;r alle wellen bereiche...* ΣΗμαινει.. _Θεση Ι FM εξωτερικο Διπολο χρησιμοποιηται σαν Κεραια για ολα τα Κυματα..._ *Stellung IΙ UKW aussen dipol und antenne getrennt...* _ΣΗμαινει..Θεση ΙΙ FM εξωτερικο Διπολο και Αντεννα Ξεχωριστα..._ *Sperrkreis σημαινει κυκλωμα κλειδωματος..* *Sperrkreis einstelung nach abnehmen der R&#252;ckwand..*_Σημαινει..Ρυθμισεις του κυκλωματος Κλειδωματος μετα απο την Εξαγωγη του πισω μερους...καπακιου.._. Το κυκλωμα κλειδωματος ειναι ενα κυκλωμα που δεν αφηνει να περασουν ορισμενα προκαθορισμενα Κυματα.. Στην Περιπτωση μας τα Κυματα που αναφερονται στην Θεση Ι, ΙΙ , και ΙΙΙ δηλαδη Stelung I,II,III Στα παλια Ραδιοφωνα της Γερμανιας χρησιμοποιουσαν πολυ το Κλειδωμα ορισμενων Κυματων για διαφορους λογους οπως Πολιτικους, προπανδιστικους κλπ.. Η Γιατι σε καποιες χωρες που εκαναν Εξαγωγη καποια μερη των Κυματων ηταν απαγορευμενα... Το Antenne σημαινει Κεραια και το Erde γειωση... Τελος κατω γραφει οτι πριν βγαλεις το πισω μερος να βγαλεις την Πριζα απο το ρευμα... Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο και συγνωμη για τα ασχημα Ελληνικα μου γιατι λειπω 25 χρονια απο την Ελλαδα...Φιλικα... Χρηστος...

----------


## Phatt

Χρηστο ευχαριστω, μια χαρα ειναι τα ελληνικα σου.
Μετα τα λεγομενα του χρηστου, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπορεσω να παρακαμψω το κλειδωμα ωστε να μην εχω θεμα με το να χρειαζεται να αλλαζω επιλογες αναλογα με τις συχοτητες, μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για αυτο;

----------


## yet!

Φιιλαρα  Παναγιωτη επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις μερακι με τα Παλια Ραδιοφωνα, και σε παω με ΧΙΛΙΑ σου υποσχομαι κατι... Μολις βρω εγω εδω στην Γερμανια κατι παρομοιο,ισως και καλυτερο θα στο στειλω Πακετο με καποιον δικο μου στην Αθηνα και απο εκει πρεπει να κοιταξεις πως θα το πας στις Σερρες... Εγω μεχρι την Αθηνα στο στελνω... Αλλα πρεπει να κανεις αρκετη υπομονη μεχρι να βρω καποια ευκαιρια...  Οσο για τους Πυκνωτες οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια πρεπει να τους αλλαξεις ολους...γιατι με τον καιρο βραχυκυκλωνουν και χαλανε αλλα εξαρτηματα....Ποσων χρονων εισαι αν επιτρεπεται??? Σε ρωταω γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ να βλεπω νεα Παιδια να ασχολουνται με το Αθλημα.... :Laugh: Φιλικα... Χρηστος....

----------


## yet!

Και κατι που ξεχασα.. Σε αυτην την Θεση που ειναι τωρα το Κλειδωμα ειναι απενεργοποιημενο!! Μην το πειραξεις καθολου!!! Φιλικα... Χρηστος...  :Laugh:

----------


## Phatt

Αγαπητε Χρηστο απ'οτι φαινεται τα αισθηματα ειναι αμοιβαια.Σε γουσταρω και γω πολυ για το μερακι σου και την αγαπη σου.Εγω να πω οτι ειμαι μεγαλος μερακλης γενικα και με τα ηλεκτρονικα ασχολουμαι κυριως με λαμπατους ενισχυτες και επειδη γουσταρω τις αντικες γενικως γιατι τετοια ποιοτητα και αγαπη σε υλικα δεν βρισκουμε σημερα πουθενα(ναι ειμαι ρομαντικος) και ειπα να συνδιασω λιγο τις αντικες με τα ηλεκτρονικα αγορασα αυτο το ραδιοφωνο για να ασχοληθω λιγακι και να το βαλω τελικα στο σαλονι σαν κοσμημα αλλα και να ειναι λειτουργικο.Ειμαι πιτσιρικας, προχτες εκλεισα τα 25.Εχω και σοι στην Γερμανια αλλα οσο και να παρακαλεσα δεν κατεστη δυνατον μεχρι στιγμης να μου φερουν κατι απο εκει.Να ξερεις μια τετοια κινηση θα εκτιμηθει ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ.Δε χρειαζεται να το στηλεις με δικο σου ανθρωπο, απλα μου λες και σου κανονιζω τα μεταφορικα οταν ερθει η ωρα.1000 ευχαριστω, να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβοοοοοοο!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά που δεν αφήνετε αυτά τα κομμάτια να χαθούν! Τώρα δουλεύω με ένα ραδιόφωνο αρκετά μεγάλων διαστάσεων, πρώην Ανατολικής Γερμανίας (RFT-VEB) και μόλις το τελειώσω θα το αναρτήσω. Δεν έβγαλα όμως φωτογραφίες όταν το παρέλαβα από το χωριό, ήταν σε άσχημη κατάσταση με ποντίκια κλπ (όχι όμως κατεστραμμένο). Ελπίζω να μην έχει κάποιο χαλασμένο πηνίο και με παιδέψει. Αν "πάρει μπρος" θα γίνει ευθυγράμμιση όλων των IF/RF κυκλωμάτων.

----------


## Phatt

Η πικρα μου ξερεις πια ειναι Δημητρη;Βλεπεις επειδη εδω στην Ελλαδα προσπαθουν ολοι να βγαλουν απο την μυγα ξιγγι και με τα χομπυ γινεται το κατι αλλο(ξερουμε οτι κανενα χομπυ δεν ειναι φτηνο, αλλα στην Ελλαδα το παρακανουν με τις τιμες) και επειδη κατα καιρους εχω ασχοληθει με αρκετα χομπυ απο τα οποια διατηρησα μερικα και εχω εμπειρια στο θεμα.Σε μαγαζια λοιπον που εμπορευονται τετοια αντικειμενα, θες πες τα παλιατζιδικα, θες πες τα αντικερι θες πες τα παλαιοπωλεια οπως θες πεστα...Εαν πας αυτην την στιγμη και βρεις εστω και ΕΝΑ ραδιοφωνο το οποιο θα το πουλανε κατω απο 100ε ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ελα να τα πουμε.Και προφανως για συντηρηση ουτε λογος...Εαν καταφερνεις να βρεις το πρωτογενες υλικο(ραδιοφωνα) απο γνωστους/συγγενεις και απο γυρες σε χωρια εισαι καλυμενος...Η αν εχεις κανεναν γνωστο σου παλιατζη/σιδερα, συνηθως τσιγγανεϊρος ασχολουνται με αυτα και του πεις μολις σου πεσει κανενα θα σε δωσω ενα 20ρικο αμα μου αρεσει κατι γινεται.Αλλιως πιστευω οτι εισαι καταδικασμενος να ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ για καμια παλιοευκαιρια...Οσο μου γυρναει στο μυαλο τι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ με αντικες παιζουν εξω, δεν αντεχω, με τρελλενει... :Crying:

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Παναγιωτη που ασχολεισαι με τα παλια ραδιοφωνα εχω και εγω τρελα με αυτα εχω μαζεψει 3 κομματια το τελευταιο το επισκευαζω τωρα.

----------


## weather1967

> Να κανουμε και ενα update.Συνεχισα ελεγχοντας πολλες αντιστασεις και με ευχαριστη εκπληξη διαπιστωσα οτι ολες εχουν αποδεκτες αποκλισεις απο τις τιμες τους!Συγκεκριμενα ορισμενες εχουν και αποκλιση μικροτερη του 1%.Μπραβο τους.
> Απο βδομαδα, θα αρχισω να μετραω και να παραγγελνω τους πυκνωτες, μιας και αγορασα καπασιτομετρο, περιμενω να ερθει.
> Μια απορια επισης, οταν μετραμε τους πυκνωτες χρειαζεται και εκει να ξεκολλισουμε το ενα ακρο τους απο το κυκλωμα, οπως και στις αντιστασεις;


Παναγιώτη οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο φιλος Φίλλιπας για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς με την πολικότητα,να συμπληρωσω οτι αν εχεις ανοιξη το ραδιο και εχει λειτουργησει προσφατα , πριν μετρησεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικους να τους εκφορτισεις .

----------


## Phatt

Το εχω στο νου μου Δημητρη, να εισαι καλα.

----------


## papg

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας φίλος

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nordmende-Othello...item2a05d3c145

----------


## Antonis12

Όρεξη νά έχεις νά φτιάχνεις καί λεφτά νά πετάς,καί βρίσκεις καί εδώ ευκαιρίες.Κοίτα εδώ, κρυσταλικός δέκτης heliogen τού 1936 αγορασμένος στό μοναστηράκι γιά 5 ευρώ.

----------


## Phatt

Αντωνη, υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα που ειναι γνωστα στο ευρυ κοινο και καποια αλλα οχι.Αναμεσα σε ολοκληρη την Ελλαδα, υπαρχει κοσμος που του αρεσουν τα παλαια ραδιοφωνα και ομως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα.Εξ'αιτιας αυτων, τα ραδιοφωνα πηραν αυτην την τιμη.Εαν δεν υπηρχε κοινο, δεν θα υπηρχαν και τιμες.Επισης, πολλες φορες, εχω δει τρελλες τιμες μονο και μονο επειδη καποια πραγματα δειχνουν φανταχτερα, χωρις να εχουν αξια πραγματικη.Ολα εχουν να κανουν ουσιαστικα με την γνωση.Οταν δεν υπαρχει γνωση, ο καθενας κανει το παιχνιδι/παζαρι του, προσπαθωντας να καταφερει οτιδηποτε προς κερδος του.Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση, ο πωλητης να "ψαρεψει" τους αγοραστες του.Εαν τριγυρνας στα σοκακια του μοναστηρακιου τις Κυριακες, σιγουρα με καταλαβαινεις, το ποσο υπερτιμημενα ειναι τα πραγματα εκει.Πριν μερικα χρονια για παραδειγμα, αγορασα απο εκει δυο στρατιωτικα μαγνητικα τηλεφωνα ericsson για 45ε και τα 2 μαζι, το ενα ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ και το αλλο απο ανακατασκευη.Πριν μερικους μηνες ξαναπηγα γιατι αυτα γυαλισαν σε εναν φιλο μου και ηθελε ενα ζευγαρι, και ο κυριος που μου τα πουλησε μου ειπε οτι αν του τα παω τωρα, τα αγοραζει αυτος προς 60ε το κομματι!

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον επι του θεματος.Ηρθε επιτελους το οργανο και επεσα με τα μουτρα στις μετρησεις.Ο τριπλος στην τροφοδοσια κοντα με ονομαστικη 50uf δεν εδωσε πανω απο 35-38uf.Ενας αλλος ομως, ηλεκτρολυτικος και αυτος, με ονομαστικη 100uf, εδωσε 167uf μετρηση.Ειναι λοιπον δυνατον οι πυκνωτες να ξεφευγουν και προς τα πανω;Συνεχιζω τις μετρησεις...

EDIT: Επισης, ποιες ειναι οι αποδεκτες τιμες αποκλισης;Απο ποιο σημειο και μετα κρινουμε οτι ενα υλικο χριζει αντικαταστασης;Ισχυει το ιδιο και οταν η τιμη ξεφευγει προς τα πανω;

----------


## Antonis12

Παναγιώτη σίγουρα ο καθένας ζητάει νά κονομήσει.Βέβαια τά περισσότερα δέν αξίζουν τά λεφτά τους.Έχει τύχει όμως νά πάρω καί κομμάτια μέ πρόβλημα πού μετά τά έφτιαξα σέ πολύ χαμηλές τιμές π.χ καί 20 ευρώ.Τώρα όμως ο κόσμος δέν πάει νά δώσει 150 καί 200 ευρώ γιά κάτι πού έχει τά χάλια του.Ήμουν Βερολίνο πρίν από 1 μήνα.Κάνουν κάθε κυριακή παζάρι καί τό τί βρίσκεις δέν περιγράφεται.Ενδεικτικά σού λέω πήρα πιστόλι κολλητήρι βέλλερ μέ όλα τά παρελκόμενα σάν καινούργιο γιά 10 ευρώ.

----------


## fuzz

> Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας φίλος
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nordmende-Othello...item2a05d3c145



δεν στελνει Ελλαδα
(και αν στειλει τα ταχυδρομικα μπορει να φτασουν και 50 €)
ασε που θελει και δυο μερες ακομα για να τελειωσει η δημοπρασια

συνηθως κλεινουν στο 50 €

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπον επι του θεματος.Ηρθε επιτελους το οργανο και επεσα με τα μουτρα στις μετρησεις.Ο τριπλος στην τροφοδοσια κοντα με ονομαστικη 50uf δεν εδωσε πανω απο 35-38uf. (Αυτός καλό είναι να αλλαχτεί.) Ενας αλλος ομως, ηλεκτρολυτικος και αυτος, με ονομαστικη 100uf, εδωσε 167uf μετρηση.Ειναι λοιπον δυνατον οι πυκνωτες να ξεφευγουν και προς τα πανω; (Τι να σου πω... Λίγο παράξενο το βρίσκω, αλλά για να το λέει το όργανο...) Συνεχιζω τις μετρησεις...
> 
> EDIT: Επισης, ποιες ειναι οι αποδεκτες τιμες αποκλισης; (Έχε υπόψη σου ότι και οι σημερινοί ηλεκτρολυτικοί έχουν ανοχές της τάξης του 20%) Απο ποιο σημειο και μετα κρινουμε οτι ενα υλικο χριζει αντικαταστασης; (Κατά την κρίση σου... Αν π.χ. μια αντίσταση αποκλίνει κατά 15% άλλαξέ τη, αν αποκλίνει 4% ίσως μπορείς να την αφήσεις...) Ισχυει το ιδιο και οταν η τιμη ξεφευγει προς τα πανω;


Αν μιλάς για τον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή, τότε εξαρτάται από τη δουλειά που κάνει αυτός στο κύκλωμα. Αν εξομαλύνει μια τάση τροφοδοσίας, πιθανότατα θα μπορούσε νάχει και μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα. Δεν θα μπορούσε όμως να έχει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα ένας πυκνωτής σε ένα κύκλωμα συντονισμού π.χ. διότι κάτι τέτοιο αυτόματα θα μείωνε τη συχνότητα συντονισμού του συγκεκριμένου κυκλώματος. Πάντως ακόμα και το να φεύγει προς τα πάνω η χωρητικοτητα δείχνει πρόβλημα στον πυκνωτή, έστω και αν αυτό εκφράζεται με μια φαινομενική βελτίωση. Εγώ θα τον άλλαζα.

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Φιλιππα, τωρα για την Ανασταση θα λειπω στο χωριο που δεν εχει και ιντερνετ, οποτε με το καλο μετρησεις και αγορες εξαρτηματων απο το Πασχα και μετα...Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Φιλιππα, τωρα για την Ανασταση θα λειπω στο χωριο που δεν εχει και ιντερνετ, οποτε με το καλο μετρησεις και αγορες εξαρτηματων απο το Πασχα και μετα...Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους!


Δεν μπορώ να μην το σημειώσω: Κάποτε υπήρχαν χωριά χωρίς ηλεκτρικό. Σήμερα ...χωρίς ίντερνετ! Βρε πώς αλλάζουν οι καιροί!
Καλή Ανάσταση Παναγιώτη και να περάσεις καλά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Υπάρχει και δορυφορικό που πάει παντού αλλά ..
_Προφανώς εννοεί ότι ο ίδιος δεν θα έχει.
Καλή Ανάσταση. _________________

----------


## Phatt

XAXA! Κι ομως! Τελικα καταφερα και "ψαρεψα" wi-fi απο γειτονικο σπιτι με μονιμους κατοικους...Και ναι, δεν με βολευει νετ εκτος απο το σταθερο με τους ογκους δεδομενων που ασχολουμαι...Να ειστε καλα ολοι...  :Smile:

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον το Πασχα περασε και εγω ξαναπιαστηκα...Και σας εχω ενα περιεργο-για μενα τουλαχιστον- υλικο.

Στο κοκκινο/κιτρινο-πρασινο, μου δινει 14,6ΜΩ και τιποτε αλλο και σε κανενα αλλο συνδιασμο δεν δινει τιποτε σε αντισταση.
Στο πρασινο/κιτρινο-πρασινο, μου δινει 0,015uf και τιποτε αλλο, και σε κανενα αλλο συνδιασμο δεν δινει τιποτε σε χωρητικοτητα.
Η γυμνη επαφη δεν δινει τιποτε σε συνδιασμο με οποιοδηποτε αλλη επαφη.Ηταν κολλημενη στη γειωση.Ποιος ο λογος υπαρξης;Πως θα ξερω ποσα W ειναι η αντισταση;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πρόκειται για πρωτόγονο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα (πολλαπλό εξάρτημα). Αν με βοηθούν τα Αγγλικά μου (Γερμανικά δεν γνωρίζω), το γυμνό σύρμα γειώνεται, ανάμεσα στο πράσινο και στο γυμνό υπάρχει χωρητικότητα 0,01μF, ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και στο γυμνό αντίσταση 10ΜΩ (πόλωση πλέγματος προενισχύτριας) και όσο για το μαύρο δεν είδα τίποτα. Βγάλε μια άλλη φωτογραφία που να δείχνει περισσότερα στοιχείαο του εξαρτήματος. Να το αντικαταστήσεις με αντίστοιχα εξαρτήματα. Από τις μετρήσεις που δίνεις, προφανώς η αντίσταση έχει φύγει από την ονομαστική τιμή της.

----------


## pavlos77

grun = πράσινο 
rot = κόκκινο
(στα γερμανικά) :Wink:

----------


## Phatt

Οπως τα λεει ο Παυλος τα χρωματα.Αυτο που βλεπεις μαυρο, ειναι σκουρο πρασινο, το λεει ως πρασινο.Τις τιμες τις παιρνω σε σχεση με το κιτρινο-πρασινο, το γυμνο δε μου δινει καμια τιμη.

Οριστε αλλη μια φωτο, η αντοχη της αντιστασης ομως δε φαινεται πουθενα...

----------


## FILMAN

Πιθανόν το γυμνό, να είναι κάποιο είδος θωράκισης. Τέτοιο εξάρτημα δεν έχω ξαναδεί!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παναγιώτη, όπως φαίνεται είναι ένας πυκνωτής 0,01μ σε σειρά με αντ/ση 10ΜΩ, το κοινό τους σημείο είναι το κίτρινο-πράσινο, το άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή είναι το πράσινο, της αντίστασης το κόκκινο, ο πυκνωτής στα 250ν και η αντ/ση ότι έχεις, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  (είναι παραπολύ μικρής ισχύος) και 1/8 είναι υπεραρκετό.   
Το γυμνό όπως λέει και ο Φίλιππος μάλλον θωράκιση.

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω πολυ Αποστολη! Εφ'οσον θα βαλω ξεχωριστα σημερινα υλικα, φανταζομαι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα που το σημειο που ηταν η θωρακιση κολημενη στο σασι δεν θα εχει κατι κολλημενο πια...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φυσιολογικά όχι, αν μπορουσες όμως να δείξεις που ήταν συνδεδεμένα ίσως βοηθούσε. Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκληθεί βλάβη.

----------


## Phatt

Οριστε...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν κατάλαβα το μπλε καλωδιο(μήπως είναι και θωρακισμένο?) μπαίνει στο κίτρινο μακαρόνι και καταλήγει σε πόδι λυχνίας  σε ποιό και ποιάς?

----------


## Phatt

Το μπλε καλωδιο πολυ σωστα εχει μπλενταζ.Για να μην αρχισω τις κουβεντες και δεν καταλαβαινομαστε εχω μαρκαρει την πορεια της αντιστασης προς την λαμπα στο σχεδιο.Μεσα σε τετραγωνο με διακεκομμενη ειναι το διπλο εξαρτημα.Η λαμπα ειναι η EABC80.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Προχώρα άφοβα όπως σου είπα

----------


## Phatt

Ωραια ευχαριστω.

----------


## Phatt

Σημερα ηρθαν οι λαμπες!
Οπως βλεπουμε απο αριστερα, διακρινουμε τις εξης: EABC80, EF85, EC92, ECH81, 6Π14Π-ΕΒ, 6E5C
Ειναι ολες διαλεχτες μια μια, ολες καινουριες απο παλιο στοκ με ποιο καινουριες τις EC92 παραγωγης 1985 οι οποιες ειναι αμερικανικες JAN.Στρατιωτικες Ρωσικες ειναι επισης οι 6Π14Π-ΕΒ(EL84) και η 6E5C(ανταλλαξιμη της ΕΜ84).Ας μας πει καμια "παλια καραβανα" στις λαμπες εαν  το σημα με το C που φαινεται στο datasheet αριστερα, ειναι το παλιο σημα απο τις Σβετλανα...

----------


## badsak

Ναι Παναγιωτη αυτο ειναι. Δες και εδω...
http://www.ominous-valve.com/russtube.html

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω Σακη! Οποτε θες ελα για καφε βρε φιλε...

----------


## Phatt

Μετα απο μια μικρη μετατροπη στην βαση της λυχνιας ΕΜ34 για να δεχθει την 6E5C, εκανα την πρωτη μικρη δοκιμη για να δω αν δουλευει το "ματακι", γιατι το παλιο του ειχε καει τελειως και αναβαν μονο τα νηματα.Καταπως φαινεται δουλευει μια χαρα!

----------


## fra

Ωραιος.....μπραβο σου πολυ καλη δουλεια!!! Το ματακι τι κανει ακριβως???

----------


## Phatt

Το ματακι αγαπητε ειναι ενδειξη για τον μικρομετρικο συντονισμο.
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ:Οταν συντονιζουμε σε καποιον σταθμο με αναλογικα μεσα, καθως γυριζει το κουμπι πιανουμε αρχικα τον σταθμο.Το βαζουμε εκει που ακουγεται καλυτερα το σημα και πιο δυνατα.Κατοπιν, υπαρχει η μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση.Απο εκει βρισκουμε το καλυτερο δυνατο σημα για την ληψη μας.Σε ολο αυτο το διαστημα που ρυθμιζουμε την ληψη, η το "ματακι" κανει καποια κινηση.Οταν το φωτεινο πρασινο τεινει να γεμισει ολο τον κυκλο, τοτε πιανουμε καλυτερο σημα.Οποτε προσπαθουμε με τις ρυθμισεις να φερουμε το φωτεινο πρασινο να γεμισει οσο μεγαλυτερο κομματι του κυκλου γινεται.Οι λαμπες αυτες υπαρχουν γιατι δεν μπορουμε παντα να συντονισουμε τα μεγιστα σε μια συχνοτητα με μονο γνωμονα τον ηχο.

----------


## fra

Τι λες....????Ειχε τετοιο κολπο το ραδιοφωνο?????Αυτο δεν το ειχα ξανα δει. Ετσι συνεχισε. Ααααα ενας θειος συλλεκτης παλιων αντικειμενων και επιπλων θα μου δωσει ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο!!!Περιμενω να το δω και να το επισκευασω και αυτο. Οταν το παρω θα το ανεβασω

----------


## Phatt

Σημερα καθως εκανα μια προσπαθεια να βαλω πισω τα κομματια για να το κλεισω επιτελους, απο λαθος και ζορι εκοψα ενα κορδονακι...Καμια ιδεα που βρισκουμε τετοιο;

----------


## Vazaki

> Σημερα καθως εκανα μια προσπαθεια να βαλω πισω τα κομματια για να το κλεισω επιτελους, απο λαθος και ζορι εκοψα ενα κορδονακι...Καμια ιδεα που βρισκουμε τετοιο;


Φίλτατε έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλειά.
Συγχαρητήρια.
Αν εννοείς τον ιμάντα κίνησης των βελονών πουλάνε σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικής.

Αν πιστέψεις πως κι εγώ επάθα ακριβώς το ίδιο σε παλιό ραδιόφωνο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ήταν περασμένος για να δίνει κίνηση και στην βελόνα.   :Crying:

----------


## papkir

φιλε παναγιωτη , χαιρε
Μπραβο κι απο μενα , εχω κι εγω το ιδιο μικροβιο με τα παλια ραδιοφωνα , αλλα μπορεσα κι αλλα περιμενουν να επισκευαστουν , για τα νηματα σε παλια ραδιοφωνα χρησιμοποιω συνηθως ψιλη ντιζα ( απο ατσαλι με λεπτη πλαστικη επικαλυψη) απο αυτες που φτιαχνουν διαφορα φο-μπιζου , το βρηκα στην θεσσαλονικη στην πλατεια αθωνος (εχει πολλα μαγαζια με τετοια μπικικινια εκει) , και σε διαφορες διατομες .
καλη επιτυχια .

----------


## hukgys

_papkir_ εμένα μου έχουν πεί για απλή μπετονιά 
αν και ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να δίνω σωστά τη κίνηση 
 ιμάντα δεν πουλάνε πλέον

----------


## papkir

φιλε σαββα , κι εγω ακουσα για πετονια την δοκιμασα σε καποια επισκευη ,ευκολα μπορεις να βρεις σε καταστηματα αλιευτικων , αλλα οι παραπανω ντιζες μου φανηκαν καλλιτερη λυση  κι εχουν και σφιχτηρες για δεσηματα οποτε με βολεψαν.

----------


## hukgys

το δοκίμασα με ντίζα και δουλεύει τέλεια  :Cool: 
με την μπετονιά δεν μου δούλευε γιατί είχε ελαστικότητα

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Papas00zas

Εισαι κωλοφαρδος σήμερα....δες τι πετυχα....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CRISTAL-DE-DI...item19ee5874d7

----------

hukgys (16-06-14)

----------

